# Problema spamd, evolution ed altro relativo

## Ciccio Bueo

[EDIT]

imploro aiuto  :Sad: 

[EDIT]

e persevero a non riuscire a scaricare una determinata casellaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!

siccome da qualche tempo ho dei problemi con evolution, e da ieri all'avvio mi appare quest'errore:

```
/usr/sbin/spamd line 1746
```

questo forse succede perchè ho scasinato i runlevel... però ho pensato che il fatto che evolution non ne voglia sapere di scaricarmi 1 (e preciso una sola e maledettissima) casella possa dipendere da questo? o rifatto emerge evolution ed emerge spamassasin... ma non cambia nulla... l'errore in evolution è sempre lo stesso... 

qualche idea? :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Ciccio Bueo on Tue Mar 01, 2005 6:24 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

non riesco a venirne fuori... evolution non ne vuole sapere di scaricarmi la posta...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Josuke

non ho ben capito...ti scarica tutte le caselle di posta tranne una? o nessuna?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

una sola.... ne ho impostate una decina, ma una sola, da ormai una settimana si rifuta di scricarla....  e visto che mi si presenta quell'errore al boot, penso i due problemi siano collegati... ho letto diversi post su problemi tra spamassin ed evolution.

----------

## Josuke

mm tanto per sapere quella casella usa ssl?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

no.. nienente ssl

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

leggere le linee guida non fa mai male. 

includere qualche info di debug lo stesso.. specialmente la versione di evolution, di spamassassin, avviarlo da console e incollare qui l'output al momento del crash.

una buona idea ulteriore potrebbe essere quella di avviarlo da console in questo modo:

```
strace evolution >file

tail -n40 file

```

e darci l'output.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

evolution 2.0.2

```
matteo@tux matteo $ strace evolution >file

-bash: strace: command not found

```

alla ricezione delle caselle, una non viene scaricata ed evolution mi dice:

```
Errore durante Ricezione posta.

Impossibile ricevere il sommario POP: Operation now in progress.
```

ho provato a disabilitare le estensioni pop, (come suggerito in diversi punti del forum) così non mi dà più errori, ma non scarica lo stesso.

avvio da shell di evolution:

```

matteo@tux matteo $ evolution

(evolution:32598): camel-WARNING **: Invalid root: '/home/matteo/.evolution/mail/local/Drafts.ibex.index'

(evolution:32598): camel-WARNING **: version: TEXT.000 (TEXT.000)

(evolution:32598): camel-WARNING **: block size: 1024 (1024) OK

(evolution:32598): camel-WARNING **: free: 0 (0 add size < 1024) OK

(evolution:32598): camel-WARNING **: last: 6144 (6144 and size: 1024) BAD

(evolution:32598): camel-WARNING **: flags: unSYNC

(evolution:32604): camel-WARNING **: Encountered Windows charset masquerading as iso-8859-1

 load http 0 now=0

 load http 0 now=0

 load http 0 now=0

 load http 0 now=0

(evolution:32608): camel-pop3-provider-WARNING **: Bad server response: Error. Domain miodominio.com was not found in the assign file

loading error file /usr/share/evolution/2.0/errors/addressbook-errors.xml

loading error file /usr/share/evolution/2.0/errors/calendar-errors.xml

loading error file /usr/share/evolution/2.0/errors/filter-errors.xml

loading error file /usr/share/evolution/2.0/errors/mail-composer-errors.xml

loading error file /usr/share/evolution/2.0/errors/mail-errors.xml

loading error file /usr/share/evolution/2.0/errors/e-system-errors.xml

loading error file /usr/share/evolution/2.0/errors/shell-errors.xml

matteo@tux matteo $

```

la configurazione della casella è corretta, in quanto le altre dello stesso dominio funzionano.

grazie

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

l'errore al boot è:

```
failed to load [.....] /usr/sbin/spamd/ line 1746
```

linea 1746:

```
  openlog( 'spamd', 'cons,pid,ndelay', $log_facility );
```

e questo è il "controno" della linea incriminata:

```
    # if we've received multiple sigpipes, logging is probably

    # still broken.

    if ( $main::SIGPIPE_RECEIVED > 1 ) {

      warn "logging failure: multiple SIGPIPEs received\n";

    }

    $main::SIGPIPE_RECEIVED = 0;

    return 1;

  }

  return 0;     # didn't have a SIGPIPE

}

sub openlog_for_spamd {

  openlog( 'spamd', 'cons,pid,ndelay', $log_facility );

}

sub kill_handler {

  my ($sig) = @_;

  logmsg("server killed by SIG$sig, shutting down");

  $server->close;

  if (defined($opt{'pidfile'})) {

    unlink($opt{'pidfile'}) || warn "Can't unlink $opt{'pidfile'}: $!\n";

```

ma il senso mi è del tutto escluso...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

up...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

fra i tanti post sull'argomento (di cui nessuno spiega perchè ci sia questo problema) ne ho trovato uno che consiglia di fare un

```
emerge -e gnome
```

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-250670-highlight-camelwarning.html

secondo voi vale la pena?

-e sta per emptytree... ma che significa?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

non cambia nulla...  :Sad: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ho cmabiato pw alla casella, ho cancellato e ricreato l'account.......... e continua a non andare una mazza........

ho letto almeno 250 post su evolution e non c'è soluzione!!!

se tolgo le estensioni pop non mi dà più errore, ma non scarica nulla........

dove "porca miseria" sbaglio?  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ho cancellatto tutte le cartelle di evolution, fatto unmerge, sia di evolution che di spamassassin, reinstallato, riconfigurato e non và!!!!!!!!

ho tolto anche spamd dall'avvio... ma nulla!!

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

se avvio manualmente spamd questo si avvia senza problemi:

```
root@tux matteo # /etc/init.d/spamd start

 * Starting spamd...                                                      [ ok ]root@tux matteo # /etc/init.d/spamd stop

 * Stopping spamd...                                                      [ ok ]
```

però sia attivo che spento la casella non me la scarica...






 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ho provato a fare delle modifiche da gconf, ho azzerato la stringa che conteneva gli account precedentemente impostati.......... ovviamente nessuna novità.

ecco se avvio da terminale:

```
matteo@tux matteo $ evolution

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: Invalid root: '/home/matteo/.evolution/mail/local/Inbox.ibex.index'

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: version: TEXT.000 (TEXT.000)

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: block size: 1024 (1024) OK

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: free: 0 (0 add size < 1024) OK

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: last: 6144 (6144 and size: 1024) BAD

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: flags: unSYNC

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: Invalid root: '/home/matteo/.evolution/mail/local/Drafts.ibex.index'

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: version: TEXT.000 (TEXT.000)

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: block size: 1024 (1024) OK

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: free: 0 (0 add size < 1024) OK

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: last: 6144 (6144 and size: 1024) BAD

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: flags: unSYNC

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: Invalid root: '/home/matteo/.evolution/mail/local/Outbox.ibex.index'

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: version: TEXT.000 (TEXT.000)

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: block size: 1024 (1024) OK

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: free: 0 (0 add size < 1024) OK

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: last: 6144 (6144 and size: 1024) BAD

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: flags: unSYNC

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: Invalid root: '/home/matteo/.evolution/mail/local/Sent.ibex.index'

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: version: TEXT.000 (TEXT.000)

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: block size: 1024 (1024) OK

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: free: 0 (0 add size < 1024) OK

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: last: 6144 (6144 and size: 1024) BAD

(evolution:10783): camel-WARNING **: flags: unSYNC

(evolution:10789): camel-pop3-provider-WARNING **: Bad server response: Error. Domain globcomdigital.com was not found in the assign file

loading error file /usr/share/evolution/2.0/errors/addressbook-errors.xml

loading error file /usr/share/evolution/2.0/errors/calendar-errors.xml

loading error file /usr/share/evolution/2.0/errors/filter-errors.xml

loading error file /usr/share/evolution/2.0/errors/mail-composer-errors.xml

loading error file /usr/share/evolution/2.0/errors/mail-errors.xml

loading error file /usr/share/evolution/2.0/errors/e-system-errors.xml

loading error file /usr/share/evolution/2.0/errors/shell-errors.xml

matteo@tux matteo $

```

ho avviato evolution, ricreato solo l'account che mi interessa, con la precisazione che la pw mi deve essere richiesta... e mi dà errore, "impossibile ricevere seminario pop" senza chiedermi nemmeno la pw....  :Twisted Evil: 

avviamente sia con spamd avviato che senza..

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

continuo nella mia lotta senza tregua e senza quartiere con R-Evolution..

se accedo come root e mi configuro evolution da zero con la casella incriminata... funziona!!!!

ma  come posso sistemare le cose per il mio utente?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

nuovo tentativo:

disinstallato evolution e spamassassin

cancellate tutte le loro cartelle

riavviato

reinstallato

a questo punto mi parte la conf di base di evolution

a programma pulito metta la sola casella che mi interessa.

e non va!

yeah!

allegria!!

potrei ricreare un nuovo utente... e metterei a posto le cose, ma non siamo su windows.... non mi pare la cosa giusta da fare!!

spero che qualcuno mi dia qualche consiglio.

ciao

----------

## Naspe

Scusa ma sta belin di cartella funziona?

Cioe' ti da la possibilita' di scaricare?

Non e' che fa come Libero che non ti fa piu scaricade da POP3 ameno che tu nn sia connesso con Libero o abbia pagato la casella di posta?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

si, ti confermo che posso scaricare la posta in locale.

ho un contratto con aruba per diversi domini, su quello incriminato (con scadenza contratto a ottobre 2005) ho diverse mail e il sito web, tutto funziona, il sito e le mail, che regolarmente scarico sul pc, trane una, configurata esattamente come le altre, a cui però riesco ad accedere solo via web, oppure riesco a scaricarla se uso un altro utente sul pc, invece di quello che normalente uso per lavoro, cioè sono entrato in gnome come root, mi sono configurato evolution, e tutto funziona.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]togli [IMPLORO AIUTO] dal titolo per favore[/MOD]

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

scusami fedeliallalinea, è solo che sto impazzendo per questo problema.  :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> scusami fedeliallalinea, è solo che sto impazzendo per questo problema. 

 

Ci credo ma qui diamo lo stesso un aiuto anche senza quel tag. Metterlo sembra che qui dentro la gente snobbi certe discussioni cosa assolutamente errata. E' solo una questione di rispetto

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ok, cercavo solo di distinguere il titolo del post, visto che ce sono più di 200 post che parlano di problemi con evolution.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

Ecco allora togli è pure il tag attuale [Mistero].

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

vabbe io tolgo tutto quello che volete. comunque fatto sta che 200 post di problemi con evolution nessuno ha un problema come il mio, ho letto tutto e riletto tutto, in ita e in inglese, ho chiesto sul forum e non si trova soluzione, per carità, sicuramente sto sbagliando qualcosa, ma credo al momento attuale questo resti un mistero.

----------

## gutter

Ho capito e mi dispiace che non sei riuscito a risolvere.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ma non per questo devi mettere TAG che non sono per niente utili.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ho fatto delle prove cambiando i temi...  magari dipendeva da qualche sorta di incompatibilità con gtk diverse dalle standard... ma non è cambiato nulla, solito errore....

lo riporto... per completezza d'analisi.

```
matteo@tux matteo $ evolution

(evolution:12181): camel-WARNING **: Invalid root: '/home/matteo/.evolution/mail/local/Drafts.ibex.index'

(evolution:12181): camel-WARNING **: version: TEXT.000 (TEXT.000)

(evolution:12181): camel-WARNING **: block size: 1024 (1024) OK

(evolution:12181): camel-WARNING **: free: 0 (0 add size < 1024) OK

(evolution:12181): camel-WARNING **: last: 6144 (6144 and size: 1024) BAD

(evolution:12181): camel-WARNING **: flags: unSYNC

(evolution:12181): camel-WARNING **: Invalid root: '/home/matteo/.evolution/mail/local/Outbox.ibex.index'

(evolution:12181): camel-WARNING **: version: TEXT.000 (TEXT.000)

(evolution:12181): camel-WARNING **: block size: 1024 (1024) OK

(evolution:12181): camel-WARNING **: free: 0 (0 add size < 1024) OK

(evolution:12181): camel-WARNING **: last: 6144 (6144 and size: 1024) BAD

(evolution:12181): camel-WARNING **: flags: unSYNC

(evolution:12181): camel-WARNING **: Invalid root: '/home/matteo/.evolution/mail/local/Sent.ibex.index'

(evolution:12181): camel-WARNING **: version: TEXT.000 (TEXT.000)

(evolution:12181): camel-WARNING **: block size: 1024 (1024) OK

(evolution:12181): camel-WARNING **: free: 0 (0 add size < 1024) OK

(evolution:12181): camel-WARNING **: last: 6144 (6144 and size: 1024) BAD

(evolution:12181): camel-WARNING **: flags: unSYNC

(evolution:12187): camel-pop3-provider-WARNING **: Bad server response: Error. Domain XXXXXXXl.com was not found in the assign file

loading error file /usr/share/evolution/2.0/errors/addressbook-errors.xml

loading error file /usr/share/evolution/2.0/errors/calendar-errors.xml

loading error file /usr/share/evolution/2.0/errors/filter-errors.xml

loading error file /usr/share/evolution/2.0/errors/mail-composer-errors.xml

loading error file /usr/share/evolution/2.0/errors/mail-errors.xml

loading error file /usr/share/evolution/2.0/errors/e-system-errors.xml

loading error file /usr/share/evolution/2.0/errors/shell-errors.xml

matteo@tux matteo $

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## Naspe

Intanto sappi che non ho evolution perche' uso KDE.

Pero guardando sto log io guardere:

1) '/home/matteo/.evolution/mail/local/Drafts.ibex.index questa cartella fa parte della casella di posta incriminata? E' uguale alle altre? I permessi stanno bene?  :Very Happy: 

2) camel-pop3-provider-WARNING **: Bad server response: Error. Domain XXXXXXXl.com was not found in the assign file ... Qui sembra che nn trovi il server... Che e' l'assign file?

Ma hai micra provato a scaricare quella casella con altri client di posta?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero guardando sto log io guardere:
> 
> 1) '/home/matteo/.evolution/mail/local/Drafts.ibex.index questa cartella fa parte della casella di posta incriminata? E' uguale alle altre? I permessi stanno bene? 
> ...

 

le cartelle le avevo cancellate e poi ricreate, reinstallando da 0 evolution,  permessi non ne ho modificati, e al momento, l'unica casella configurata è quella incriminata...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) camel-pop3-provider-WARNING **: Bad server response: Error. Domain XXXXXXXl.com was not found in the assign file ... Qui sembra che nn trovi il server... Che e' l'assign file?
> 
> Ma hai micra provato a scaricare quella casella con altri client di posta?

 

XXXXX le ho aggiunte io, in realtà c'è il mio dominio con cui lavoro ed è corretto (cosa dovrei metterci altrimenti? magari è questo l'errore!),

per la prova con altri client, se da gdm entro come root, avvio evolution e mi configuro la casella "incriminata" tutto funziona perfettamente.... scarico e invio senza problemi, con l'utente "matteo" non va....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Naspe

Ma se pinghi sto server? Il nome lo risolve? Ti puoi connettere alla porta 110... che so con telnet...

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ummm... non so cosa risponderti... 

se devo accedere via web alla casella vado qui:

http://webmaildomini.aruba.it/

altrimenti ho i vari parametri, che e configuro da un altro utente vanno perfetti....

----------

## Naspe

Quando hai reinstallato evolution... La cartella ~/.evolution l'hai fatta saltare?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

tra le prove fatte, ho cancellato la cartella evolution della home dell'utente,  questo anche dopo un unmerge,  nel momento in cui reinstallo evolution, vengono ricreate le cartelle che gli servono.

----------

## Naspe

Orco... Non i viene in mente nulla...

Quasi quasi metto su evolutione e ci provo...

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ti ringrazio per l'impegno!!! ma probabilmente coccio con qualche bug,  solo che non so neanche io cosa può essere!

per ora l'unico modo che mi viene in mente è creare un nuovo utente, e usare quello, anche se la cosa non mi emoziona particolermente. molto "windows-style"  :Shocked: 

----------

## Naspe

MA se ricrei l'utente matteo da zero? funziona? O proprio gli stai tu antipatico?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

penso di si! spero di non stare personalmente antipatico a qualcuno o qualcosa!  :Very Happy: 

è che devo creare un nuovo utente, tipo "ciccio", gli passo i documenti (mica li posso buttare), e poi ricreo "matteo" da zero, e dovrebbe andare, ma speravo di trovare la soluzione prima di ricreare l'utente,  perchè capendo il problema protrei prevenirlo, o curarlo.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

Non so se te lo hanoo già detto?

Hai provato a fare tabula rasa di /tmp, ovvero cancellare il suo contenuto?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

no... ora provo!

----------

## gutter

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> no... ora provo!

 

Solo un consiglio, fallo con X non avviato e cancella proprio tutto.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

non và...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

